
Show HN: Single-Instruction (Subleq) Programming Game - schemescape
https://jaredkrinke.itch.io/sic-1
======
schemescape
To everyone who gave this a try, I just wanted to say: thanks! And I hope you
enjoyed it.

The intersection of people who like esoteric computer architectures and like
playing programming games is pretty small, but (based on the number of new
players) highly concentrated on Hacker News :)

